# Help sexing! :/



## georgiemcc (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi. Me and my partner have just got two baby bunnies although we think they have been sexed wrong. Would someone please help clarify for us as we are getting pretty confused ourselves. We were told this is a female is this correct? 

Thank you


----------



## Acer (Feb 27, 2014)

I would say female too - looks like a long slit rather than a circular opening. How old is the rabbit?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Doe (female)









Buck (male)


----------

